# want to move to fuerteventura



## telman42 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can any one tell me what disabled benefits can be taken from uk. etc How to go about health care and how to take a pet over and do you have to pay alot for medication.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

telman42 said:


> Can any one tell me what disabled benefits can be taken from uk. etc How to go about health care and how to take a pet over and do you have to pay alot for medication.


Hi there. You can get free healthcare in Spain if you are in receipt of a state pension. If you have paid National Insurance contributions in the UK recently you can get free healthcare for a year or two. Prescription meds are heavily subsidised.

After that, if you aren´t working and paying into the Spanish social security system, you have to go private and pay the full price for medicines.

Disability allowance may be transferable - see the British Embassy site for more details.
What benefits am I entitled to if I live in Spain?

But that´s aboiut it. No housing aid, no unemployment benefit, no child allowance ...

You can bring a cat or dog over provided they have a Pet Passport, microchip and rabies injection.


----------

